# Weekly competition 2009-28



## AvGalen (Jul 9, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F R2 U2 F' R F U2 F 
*2. *F' R' U R' U R' F' U R' 
*3. *R2 U R' F R U F U' 
*4. *U F' R' U R' U' R U' F2 U2 
*5. *U' R F' U' R F U R' F U' 

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' B2 R2 B2 D' L2 D U' R2 D2 L D' L' F' U2 B D' B F R' U2 
*2. *F2 D' B2 U' F2 U F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' B' R B D2 F' L F2 
*3. *B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' L2 D F2 D2 U' B' D F L F' D' R' D B F' 
*4. *B2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 U' R2 D' F' L2 D R2 U L' R' U' R' B2 L' R2 
*5. *U' B2 U L2 U' R2 U B2 D2 F2 R' F U2 L2 U F' D' F' U' L2 F' 

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw2 Uw2 U' Fw2 Uw U2 F R' B2 F Rw Fw' Rw' R U R' Uw2 L2 Rw' R D' B2 Fw' L2 Rw' U' F R' Uw2 B Fw Uw' Rw2 U Rw' Fw D Fw' Uw R'
*2. *B2 Rw2 Fw' F D R' F2 D' Uw' L Rw2 R2 U' L D2 B2 D Fw' F' Uw Rw' F Uw2 L' Rw' R D2 Uw U' B2 L Rw' U F Uw R U2 L2 B2 Fw'
*3. *L2 D Fw' F' D2 U2 L' D F L2 Rw U Rw' B' Fw2 F R2 D2 Fw2 F R Fw' Uw2 B' U Rw R D2 U R2 Uw' L Fw2 Uw' Fw D' Fw' F R2 F
*4. *L Rw' D Uw' R2 B2 U Rw2 B2 D2 U2 Rw' F U' Rw' Uw' U R2 B R2 F2 L' Rw2 Fw2 F' D2 Uw U' L2 F L2 U2 Fw L D' Uw' U2 B2 Uw2 B2
*5. *Uw' U2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F' U B Uw Rw' F2 L Rw2 F Rw2 B2 Fw' U' Fw2 L2 Uw U B2 R' D' Fw2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 Rw R' F' D2 Uw' Fw' L' B' Fw2 Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *L Lw' Fw2 Lw2 B' U Fw U L2 R Fw' Rw' F L Lw F' Uw2 U Lw' Fw2 F' Dw Rw' F2 U Lw2 Dw2 Bw' Fw' D Dw Uw' U Fw' L2 R' B Bw' U' Bw Rw2 Dw2 U2 Lw' R' B2 U2 L B' L2 D Lw' Rw' Uw' L F2 Uw R' Uw Fw
*2. *Bw Rw' D F' Lw2 Rw Uw2 Lw2 R' Dw Bw2 Fw' F' Dw' F Lw' Fw2 L Dw Uw2 B2 L' D Lw Dw' L' R2 B' L2 R2 B' Fw' F2 D2 U' Bw' L' B' R2 Dw F' L Uw Rw2 B2 Bw Lw2 D' Dw' Bw Lw2 D Rw2 R D' U' R Bw2 Dw2 Fw2
*3. *D Uw' B' F2 R2 B Uw2 B2 Fw D Rw' Uw' U Fw' D' Dw2 Uw2 Lw' R2 D' Fw L2 Rw2 R' Bw' Lw' D Dw' Uw Lw' Rw2 F2 D2 L2 B2 Uw2 Lw' B' D2 Fw2 Dw R' B' L' Bw Fw2 F' Lw Rw' Fw2 Uw' Lw2 Uw Rw R' F L2 Uw2 L R'
*4. *R2 Bw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw L Dw2 Rw Bw2 Fw' U Bw Fw' Uw U2 R' Bw Dw2 Fw' F L2 Rw B Uw' Lw R U Lw Bw' F Lw B Lw Rw2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 F D Dw2 F L F' Rw' F2 L2 Lw2 Rw' F Lw D2 Bw2 D2 Dw L2 B2 Dw'
*5. *D B F2 Rw R2 D2 U2 Bw2 Uw2 B Fw2 Uw' F2 Dw' F Lw Bw2 Lw' B2 L' Bw' Lw Uw2 Fw Rw Fw' U2 Bw' Dw' U2 Fw Dw' Uw Fw Lw2 Rw' R' Bw Fw D' U' F2 D Lw2 D' Rw Bw Dw' U' L R U' F Lw D2 Uw' Bw' Dw2 F2 L

*6x6x6*
*1. *U L' 2B D2 2D' 2U' 3R' 2B' 3R2 2U 3R2 3U' 2B U2 B2 2B D' B' 2F 2R2 R F2 D' 2D2 B 3F' 2D' 3R' 2F2 L2 2D' 3U2 F' 2D B 2B2 3U' 3F 2R' 2B' 2R2 2B2 2D' B2 2B' 2L' 2F 2U 2B' 2L' R B L D 2B' 3R' 2R B2 3U' B 3F' 2F2 L' 3R2 2R2 2D' 3U' U' 3R2 B' 2L2 3U' B 2D L' 3R2 2R 3U 2U2 U
*2. *2F' 2D L2 3R' F' R2 2D 2L2 3R2 2U 2L2 3F2 2F' U' R' D L' 3U' L 2R' R2 2U R B2 2F' D2 2R' F D U2 2B L' 2R2 R' B L' 2D2 3F2 2D2 2L F' R B' L2 B 3F' F 2R 3F' 2R2 2F' 2U' L 3R 2R 2D' B' F2 3R' R' 2U2 B L2 U2 3F 2L2 3R' F' 2D2 U2 3F' U2 2B2 U F' R 3F 3U 2U2 B
*3. *2L' 2F' D' 3U F' 2U L2 2L2 D 2U' 2B2 2R' D' F2 U2 3F2 D 2D' 3U 2U2 U' 2L' 2R2 D' 2U 2B U 3R' 2F' 3R2 2F R2 2D2 2U' 2R2 B2 2D2 2U' 2F D' 2L' R' B2 2U2 3F 3R2 2R' 3U 3R' 2U' B2 2B 3U 2L 3R2 U' L' R 2U 2B2 3F2 D F L 2R2 2F2 L' 2D 2U' F 3R2 D L 3U 2B D2 2U2 3F 2F' L'
*4. *2B U 2F' 3R2 U2 2R' 2U2 B' L' 3R B D 2D 3U2 2U U' 2R D 2D B2 2U2 F' 2R F' 2D' 2F 3U' 2F' 2R F' 3U2 2B U 2R' F2 2U R2 2B' 3R' 2D U 2B2 2U' B2 2U2 2L 2F 2R 2B2 3F' 2F' 2D' F2 L2 2L' 3R' 2R' 3F2 L2 2L2 R 2D2 U 2R U B' 3F F' U2 R' D2 3U B' 2F D L2 U2 3F' U2 R2
*5. *2B' D' 2L2 D 2R' F2 3U 2L2 2R 2B' 2F2 F U 2L' U 3F' 3U' 3F' 2L2 2R2 D 3U2 2L2 2R2 R2 2B2 3R 3F2 L 2R R' 2F2 3R 2B' 2L B2 F' D' L2 F L 2D2 2U' R B2 2D2 2L F 2L' 2D2 2L 2D' 2B2 3F 3U 2U' 2B L D U 2L' R2 2D' 2U 2B' F' 2R R2 D2 2D2 2B' F L' 2L2 2F 2R 2F2 3R2 D' 2U

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R2 D2 3D 3L2 3F' L2 2R2 3F R' 3U L D 2R' 2B2 2F' 2R' B' 2B2 L' 2D F' 2L 2D' 2L 3L' B2 2B F2 D' 3D2 R2 D 2D U' 2F 2R2 2B' 3L 2R' B2 L' 2R 2B D2 2B' 3F2 3L R' B2 3U' L2 2L2 R' 3F 3R2 2B 2D' 3F' L' B' L' 3L2 B2 2D' R' 2B 2F2 2L' 2B' 3R 2R2 3U' 2F' 2L 2R' U 2R' 2U' 3L' 2F2 2D' B' 3F2 F 2R' 3D2 2B 2D' U 2B' U 3R2 D 3D2 U2 3B2 3U2 B2 3B2 2L'
*2. *D2 3R2 3U2 L' 3L 3R2 F' 3D' L 3U2 F 3R2 3B D B2 3B2 2F L D' 3U2 U2 2L' D2 3U' U' 3R 2R2 R2 3U B L' 2D B' D' 3D2 2U2 U' 2L2 3U 2F2 2R R2 2U2 3F' F U 2F' R B' 3L' R' D' R2 B' 3B 2F F' D2 3F 2L2 2U' L 2U2 3B' U2 2R2 R2 2D2 3U 2R' 3B 2D' 3R 3B L2 3D F' 3D' 3R 3D' 2L' 3L' 3R' 2R' R2 2F 3L 3R R D' 2L2 3U' 3R' 2R2 3U B 3F 2L D' 2U2
*3. *2B' 3R 3U 2B' 2F 2D' 2U2 U' 2B 2D B' D L 2R2 B' 3B F' 3D 2R2 2U U2 3B 3F2 D 3D2 2L' D' U' 2F2 2D 3U L 2L D 3L' R' 2B 2F U 3R' 3D2 2L' 3U' 2U2 2R' F' 3U 2B' 3R' R' 2F2 R 3D 3L 2U L 3R 2B' R2 F' 3D' 2U2 2B 2F F2 2L' R2 3F 2F 2D2 2U 2L 2B2 3L 3R R 2F2 3R2 2R2 2F2 R' U2 2F' F' 3U2 3B' 2D' U' 3L B' 2B D2 2B 2D 3D2 2R 3B' 2R2 3F 2R'
*4. *3R2 B2 L 3R' D F 2U2 3F2 2F' 2U U 3R2 D2 U2 3R2 U2 L 2L2 B2 3F 2L 3F2 L 2B2 3R' R 2U' L' 2R 2B2 3F' D U2 2F' U2 2L 3F2 R2 3D2 U 2L2 3L 3R' R' 3D' B 2B' 3B D 3U2 B2 D 3L 2B' U' F R' B' 3B 2U' 2L2 3L 3R B2 U 3R2 3B' F 3L 2U' B' 3B L2 2U 3F' F' D' 3L' 3D' 3U' U2 3L 3R' 2F2 3R 3B2 2L2 3R 3U 3R' 2F2 2R U2 3R2 2U' L' 3U' 3R 3U2 F2
*5. *3F' 2R 3B2 3F' 3R R2 D' 3L 2R R' 3D2 3R 3U L' 2D U F2 L2 3R U' 3F' D U2 3R 3F 3L F D' 2L 2D 3F2 L2 2B2 3L 3D2 U2 3B2 3L2 2D2 2B2 L' F 2L2 3B2 3U' 2R2 2D' 3L' D U2 B2 3B2 3F 2R 2U U' 3F' 2L' D B' 2F 2D2 3D' 3L' 3R' 2R' 3B 3F2 3R2 2B L 2L' B 2B2 2F' 2U 3L2 B' 2F2 2U2 3B 3U F2 L' 2L2 3L B' L 3U' B2 3F U2 3R2 D' 3D' L 3L' R2 3D 2R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R2 F U F U' R 
*2. *F U' R F U' R U' F' U 
*3. *F' R' F R2 F' R' U F2 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L2 B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 R B D2 U2 B2 U R' F2 L2 
*2. *U' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 U F2 R2 U' F' U L' B L' D U R' U2 F2 
*3. *U F2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 D L2 U' B L2 F' D R U2 R2 B L U' B2 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw D' U2 B' Fw' D2 B' Rw' R Fw' Rw2 R B' Rw' U L2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 R Uw' Rw' F2 U2 B' Fw D L' R2 D' R B' Fw F D2 Uw L Rw2 R U2
*2. *B' Fw' L' R' Fw' F2 R F R2 F' D' U2 Rw Uw' B F' Rw' U L2 Fw F Uw2 U B' Fw2 F R' Uw F' R2 B2 L' B2 Fw' F2 R2 Uw' U R' U2
*3. *Fw2 F2 Rw' F' Rw Fw2 L Rw' R2 F Uw' U2 F2 R2 D Uw Rw2 R Uw L R' Uw L Uw' R2 B2 R' Fw2 F' D U L2 U2 F2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 U R2 D'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F Uw' U' Rw B Bw D' F2 D' Dw2 Uw2 U' Bw L Fw Lw' Fw' Rw2 Dw' Uw' F' R Uw Rw2 F2 Dw' Bw Rw B Rw2 R' B2 Bw2 F2 Uw2 Bw' Dw2 Bw' Dw Uw R2 D2 Uw2 Lw' Bw Fw L' Lw Rw B' F2 R U' Rw Fw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw' U2 F2
*2. *Rw2 Bw2 D2 L' D2 U L2 F' Lw2 R' U2 Rw2 R' F L' R' Fw D' Uw Lw' Dw' Fw F' Uw Lw' F2 D' Uw L2 Bw2 Uw' Lw U' Lw2 U L Rw' B Rw Bw' Uw' L2 Bw2 Fw2 F R' Dw2 L' Bw' Rw' B' Dw2 U' Fw Uw' Lw R F2 Uw' L2
*3. *B2 U F2 L Fw Uw B2 Lw' Fw D2 Dw' Uw2 Lw2 R2 Uw' B Dw2 Lw R Uw2 R' B F2 U2 R' Dw2 F Rw' D' U2 B2 L2 D' L' D' U2 F Rw Dw Uw' Lw Rw' B' L' R' Dw2 Uw' Lw2 F' L2 Dw U2 F2 D2 Dw' Uw2 Rw' B L2 R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' R2 B2 D' U' B2 D R2 D L F2 D B L D' B' L F L' R 
*2. *D2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 R' D L B R U2 B' F' D F U' 
*3. *R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U F2 L' F' L' F R2 D2 L2 F U' 
*4. *B2 U F2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' D B' L R B D' L' 
*5. *U F2 D' L2 D' B2 D' F2 U F U B D' L U2 B' D2 F2 L' U' 
*6. *B2 U' R2 D' U' F2 D R2 B2 F2 U' L U' R' D' B2 F' L' D B L' 
*7. *U F2 U L2 D B2 L2 D B2 L2 F U' B' U L B U2 B L' U F' 
*8. *D2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 B D2 L D' R F' L2 D R' D2 F R' 
*9. *B2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R D' B' R' D U L D' U2 L' F' R2 U2 
*10. *F2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U R B' D' L' D L2 B D' F' R' 
*11. *D R2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 B L' F2 D F D' F' R' B2 L F D 
*12. *D' B2 L2 D F2 U L2 D' R2 U L F' L2 B' R U B' D U' L' F 
*13. *U' R2 D F2 U F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U' L D' B R D2 U F D U2 R2 
*14. *R2 F2 D L2 U R2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 R F' D2 R2 F' L' F' U2 R' D 
*15. *U' L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U2 F L' R2 F' L R B L' D' U' B2 U2 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 U' L2 U F2 D2 U B2 R2 U2 L B D R2 B2 D' R U' R2 U' F' 
*2. *L2 D' B2 L2 U B2 U L2 R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' L D' L D' L B R' 
*3. *F2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 L' D' B2 R' F' R2 U L2 F' 
*4. *D2 B2 U R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 L' D' L' B' U2 B2 D2 L' D' B2 D' R 
*5. *L2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' R F U' B' U' R U' F' L B2 U2 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 B' D2 B2 L2 D L' D' F' R' 
*2. *L2 D' B2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 L' B U' F L R' D2 B' L2 F2 L' U' 
*3. *F2 D2 B2 D2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D' U' B L' U' L2 F D B L' U2 
*4. *D B2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 R' U' L U2 B' D F' U F2 D' B' 
*5. *F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 F R2 D' B2 R U2 F R2 U' L U 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 L' B D L D' L2 R2 B D2 
*2. *B2 R2 B2 D R2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 F' R2 U L' B2 F' U L B' F 
*3. *L2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 D' U' L U' B D' B' U B' L2 D' 
*4. *D L2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 D B2 L2 D2 L' B L R' U B L2 B F' U' 
*5. *F2 U' L2 D B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L U2 B' U R' U2 B' F D2 R U 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' B2 R2 B2 D U B2 U F2 L2 F2 R B' U B' F2 D' F' D L U' 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' R' U' R U2 F' R' U' 
*3. *F2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 L2 F' R B2 F2 U2 R D2 F R F' 
*4. *Fw2 D2 F2 Rw' R' Uw' R2 D' R2 D2 R D Fw2 U Rw U2 R' Fw' L' Rw2 B' F2 U F2 D F D U' B2 Uw2 U B2 Rw' D2 Uw Fw2 F2 Uw2 Fw R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' F R U2 R F R2 F' 
*3. *B2 R2 F2 D L2 D F2 D R2 F' D L U B' F U R2 F U' B F 
*4. *D F2 L' D R2 Fw R2 Fw2 L B2 L Rw2 U' L Fw2 F D' Rw2 R' D2 F' R2 Fw2 D' U L2 Uw' R Fw2 F' L' Rw2 B Fw' U2 B2 D Fw2 L Rw
*5. *Uw' U2 F' Rw' D Uw F' Dw' L B2 Dw2 L2 Rw' D2 F Uw B2 L Lw' D' Bw Rw Fw' Rw R Fw' D Bw2 Dw' Uw U2 Rw' D F' L2 D2 B' Rw2 D' B2 R' D' Lw B' Bw' F Rw R2 B' R2 U2 Bw2 L2 Lw2 F' L Uw Rw2 Bw2 Uw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=-3 / dUdU u=1,d=3 / ddUU u=-1,d=-5 / UdUd u=2,d=6 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=1 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=-4 / dUdU u=1,d=-5 / ddUU u=2,d=6 / UdUd u=-3,d=-5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=2 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=-1 / dUdU u=1,d=6 / ddUU u=-2,d=-3 / UdUd u=1,d=0 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-1 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=4,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=1,d=-4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=3 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=6,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-1 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' R' U R L' U' L' U L' B r l' b 
*2. *L U' L' U L' R U' R' U R' L R U' R L' B' u' r l' b' 
*3. *R L U L U' L R' U' R U R' U R U' R' U' B' u' r l b 
*4. *R L U' R' U L U B' U B L U L' B' b 
*5. *L R L R' L U L' U' B L' B' L' U R L' B' u r' l b 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,5) (3,-3) (-5,3) (-3,0) (6,3) (-3,5) (0,4) (3,2) (6,3) (0,3) (0,1) (2,4) (-2,2) (0,4) (-4,2) (2,0)
*2. *(0,6) (3,-3) (-3,0) (3,5) (0,4) (3,0) (6,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (2,0) (6,4) (2,1) (-3,4) (3,0) (-5,1) (-4,0) (0,1)
*3. *(-2,2) (6,0) (0,3) (3,0) (6,1) (-1,5) (1,4) (0,2) (-3,3) (-5,3) (6,5) (-2,0) (0,5) (6,3) (0,5) (4,0) (0,0)
*4. *(4,-4) (6,3) (6,5) (-2,1) (2,2) (2,3) (-2,0) (-4,1) (2,2) (0,3) (6,0) (-2,2) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,0)
*5. *(-3,5) (6,4) (6,3) (6,4) (0,5) (-3,0) (0,4) (3,0) (-1,0) (0,5) (1,0) (3,4) (6,0) (0,2) (3,0) (-2,4) (6,2)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 9, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* (25.75), 11.52, 17.50, 11.75, (8.63) = *13.59*
(whoo!)
*3x3x3:* (37.16), 38.49, 51.33, 48.29, (54.20) = *46.04*
*4x4x4:* (4:08.62), (3:37.97), 3:56.87, 3:43.59, 4:03.97 = *3:54.81*
*5x5x5:* (6:45.54), 5:44.59+, (4:37.17), 5:49.73, 4:37.62 = *5:23.98*
(Aw!, Really want sub-5 mins!)
*6x6x6:* (10:38.52), 10:56.30, (11:54.75), 11:27.63, 11:49.95 = *11:24.63*
(pop-tastic! Popped every solve!)
*7x7x7:*
(Probably won't have time for the 7 this week)
Megaminx
*Pyraminx:* 20.58, 20.13, (27.88), 22.36, (16.17) = *21.02*
3OH
MTS
*Magic:* (10.03), 4.01, 5.00, 3.76, (3.24) = *4.26*
(first time I've tried this!)


----------



## Carrot (Jul 9, 2009)

Oscar Roth Andersen
2x2x2
*3x3x3*: 23.22 19.34 20.20 18.72 20.66 => 20.07
4x4x4
3x3x3 BLD (hehe )
3x3x3 OH
234 relay
*FMC*: 45 moves
*Pyraminx*: 3.40 5.88 5.93 5.15 7.38 => 5.65 okay, I just realized my Pyraminx is locking way too much!! xD

FMC: B' U2 L' D R' U L D U L' U' L F2 D2 L' z2 F2 U2 F' U2 R U R' L' U L R B U B' U' R' y R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R F R' F' R2

2x2x2: B' U2 L' D R' U ( 6)
2x2x3: L D U L' U' L F2 D2 L' (15)
finish F2L: z2 F2 U2 F' U2 R U R' L' U L (25)
OLL: R B U B' U' R' (31)
PLL: y (U U') R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R F R' F' R2 (45)

Yay... that went good... but couldn't find a better ending :/


----------



## Ian (Jul 9, 2009)

Ian

2x2x2: 5.03, 9.92, 9.21, 7.76, 7.57
3x3x3: 23.51, 17.07, 23.08, 19.71, 21.62
4x4x4: 1:29.66, 1:40.39, 1:31.97, 1:39.91, 1:32.41
3x3x3 OH: 38.34, DNF, 51.94, 44.28, 30.57
234 Relay: 2:16.32
3x3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF
3x3x3 FMC: 57 Moves

D R2 D R' F2 D2 U F U2 L' B2 L U B D M' D M D2 B D' B' D B D B' x2 L' B' L U' R' U R U' R' U M U L x L U' R U2 L' U R' L U' R U2 L' U R' U' (57)

2x2x2 Block = D R2 D R' F2 D2 U F U2 (9)
2x2x3 Block = L' B2 L U (4)
Finish F2L = B D M' D M D2 B D' B' D B D B' (15)
OLL = x2 L' B' L U' R' U R U' R' U M U L x (14)
PLL = L U' R U2 L' U R' L U' R U2 L' U R' U' (15)

9+4+15+14+15 = 57 Moves


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 9, 2009)

3x3FMC: 49 moves

Solution: B2 F2 D' L2 F2 L' B' L F2 L' B D B D' B' L' Bw D R D' R' Bw' R D' R' D' R D' R' D B D B D' B' D2 B F' R' U R U' D F2 U2 F' U' R U'

Scramble: D' B2 R2 B2 D U B2 U F2 L2 F2 R B' U B' F2 D' F' D L U'
Using inverse scramble: U L' D' F D F2 B U' B R' F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' D' B2 R2 B2 D
Premoves: F2 B2
2x2x1 block: U R' U 
Pseudo 2x2x2 block: F U2 F2
Pseudo 2x2x3 block: D' U R' U' R F
Pseudo F2L minus pair: B' D2 B D B' D' B' 
Last pair: D' R D R' D R D R' 
OLL: Bw R D R' D' Bw' L B D B' D' . L' D 
Undo premoves: F2 B2
Insert at .: B' L F2 L' B L F2 L'
L' L' after insertion become L2.

This solution was just sick. I had another 43 or so, but this was so beautiful I had to show it. The first block was somewhat obvious. Then, I tried a Heise approach with the pseudo 2x2x2. After that, I found out that with D' I could expand the first block. With U R' U' R F I saw that I could expand to a pseudo 2x2x3 block. Then I solved another pseudo block to it, and with the last pair I solved the F2L with 2 premoves. Then I did OLL, and luckily, I could just do F2 B2 to solve the full F2L and leave a 3-cycle. And the insertion with a cancelling move solved it all.

Just a really complicated example of just about all FMC tricks people use; Premoves, inverse scramble, insertions, blockbuilding and cancellations .


----------



## Carrot (Jul 9, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 3x3FMC: 49 moves
> 
> Solution: B2 F2 D' L2 F2 L' B' L F2 L' B D B D' B' L' Bw D R D' R' Bw' R D' R' D' R D' R' D B D B D' B' D2 B F' R' U R U' D F2 U2 F' U' R U'
> 
> ...



1) I don't get what you are trying to tell me  but it sounds cool x'D

2) Your solution doesn't solve the scramble?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 9, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 3x3FMC: 49 moves





Odder said:


> 2) Your solution doesn't solve the scramble?



Yes, I tried it too... It did'nt work... maybe I did a mistake, but I don't think so.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 9, 2009)

*2x2: 7.74*
7.52, (8.79), 8.42, 7.27, (6.38)

*3x3: 16.71*
16.51, (14.76), 14.99, (20.78), 18.62

*4x4: 1:31.33*
(1:23.38), 1:32.57, 1:29.42, 1:31.99, (1:35.78)

*5x5: 2:53.40*
(3:10.33), (2:29.95), 3:01.21, 2:56.01, 2:42.99

*3x3 FMC: 38 moves*

2x2x2: U L' R' B' D' F' (6)
2X2X3: z x' U2 B L' U' L B' (6)
F2L: U2 R' U' R2 U2 R U R' y R U' R' U' y L' U' L (15)
OLL: y R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' F' (11)
PLL: Skip!
Total: 38
I stink at this. I'm going to go look at some other people's solves and learn.
*234: 1:57.30*

*2345: 4:43.79*

*Magic: 1.85*
(1.51), 1.59, 1.96, (2.34+), 2.00

*Pyraminx: 8.45*
8.20, (11.87), 8.46, 8.68, (8.14)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 9, 2009)

*2x2:* (7.95), (5.47), 6.06, 5.88, 6.45 = 6.13
_Good =)_

*3x3:* (16.86), 19.36, (20.97), 18.39, 18.50 = 18.75
_Yeah  Finally sub20 (and even sub19) average in the Weekly Competition ^^ And this is still warmup._


----------



## John Lee (Jul 9, 2009)

2x2x2 10.77 (8.07) (11.31) 8.90 11.12 = 10.26
3x3x3 18.88 (20.37) 18.67 19.61 (18.63) = 19.05
4x4x4 (1:11.04) 1:11.38 (1:34.18) 1:28.74 1:28.51 = 1:22.88
5x5x5 (2:01.70) 2:31.03 (2:42.23) 2:24.79 2:30.47 = 2:28.77
6x6x6 5:11.35 5:12.31 (5:21.67) (4:30.72) 4:45.26 = 5:02.97
terrible average, so many massive explosions on the first three solves, so i slowed down for the last two and got faster solves
7x7x7 6:40.94 (5:51.38) (7:17.33) 6:54.59 6:40.11 = 6:45.21
2x2x2 BLD DNF, 2:50.41, DNF = 2:50.41
3x3x3 BLD DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
3x3x3 OH (1:44.45) 1:11.63 1:17.87 1:39.38 (1:03.91) = 1:22.96
2-3-4 Relay 2:09.77
2-3-4-5 Relay 4:31.31
MegaMinx 4:52.85 (5:26.99) 4:39.20 4:11.84 (4:02.69) = 4:34.73
PyraMinx 10.92 (11.80) 10.74 11.74 (9.92) = 11.13
Square-1 (1:04.39) (2:12.16) 1:34.62 1:31.93 1:22.23 = 1:29.59


----------



## Carrot (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3FMC: 49 moves
> ...



shouldn't we say he is DNF?  ( I tried his solution like 10 times )


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 9, 2009)

Odder said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...


I tried it, and it worked. I have no cube with me right now, I will check it tomorrow. It's not a really good result anyway, so a DNF won't hurt me


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

OH3: 01:20.73
my 4x4 is broken.....

*5:*01:18.27x*4:*01:19.10x*3:*01:43.21x*2:*01:20.72x*1:*01:02.35x


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 9, 2009)

2x2: 4.90, 4.74, (5.88), (4.50), 5.56 = 5.07
Wouldn't mind these scrambles at UK masters 

3x3: (15.00), (10.72), 11.88, 11.33, 13.75 = 12.32
Please may I have these scrambles at UK masters?

4x4: 58.37, (58.03), (1:06.30), 1:04.90, 1:02.00 = 1:01.76
Started well, but then the two in the middle killed it.

5x5: 2:00.86, 2:00.74, (2:05.26), 1:57.07, (1:49.65) = 1:59.56
Significantly better than at UK Masters (yes, the only one so far done after the comp...)

Sq-1: 14.32, (22.60), (11.51), 17.03, 22.39 = 17.91
Please may I have these scrambles at UK masters? I like sub-WR singles


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 9, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.12*
(12.66), 13.34, (14.08), 13.02, 13.00
_comment: I want an average like this in competition_ 

*3x3x3OH: 31.30*
29.22, 33.73, 30.95, (35.83),(28.99)

*3x3x3 BLD: 2:07.19*
DNF, 2:07.19 DNF

*4x4x4: 1:06.17*
1:01.95, (1:00.37), 1:12.11, 1:04.16, (1:15.83)

*5x5x5: 2:07.75*
2:08.12, 2:09.20, 2:05.94, (2:03.18) 2:13.40

*2x2x2-4x4x4 relay: 1:32.14*

*2x2x2-5x5x5 relay: 3:39.45*

*square-1: 39.68*
44.36, (52.65), (24.29), 42.23, 32.45


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 9, 2009)

3x3FMC: 49 moves *See solution in earlier post.*
Clock: 32.36 36.01 32.43 (30.31) (46.37) = 33.57 *My very first 5 solves *
Magic: 2.40 (1.92) (DNF) 1.92 2.40 = 2.24 *Symmetry yay *
Square-1: 44.34 (47.06) (21.30) 46.10 36.18 = 42.21 *Inconsistency  Average sucks anyway...*
Pyraminx: (14.74) (7.86) 10.58 8.66 12.34 = 10.53 *Bad.*
Megaminx: (1:47.90) 1:39.72 (1:29.72) 1:42.10 1:44.10 = 1:41.97 *Bleh.*
3x3: (13.94) (17.94) 16.98 17.46 15.86 = 16.77 *I need at least a second faster than this at Czech...*
2x2: 4.18 4.18 3.52 (3.20) (4.66) = 3.96 *<3 CLL *
4x4: 1:12.30 56.34 (53.30) 1:05.02 (1:14.82) = 1:04.55 *OP, P, P, P, OP Great! For 7 parities, this is great! Also, non-lucky PB *
5x5: 1:52.64 (1:47.54) 1:56.46 (2:01.38) 1:49.72 = 1:52.94 *Good. Counting sub-1:50 *
2-3-4: 1:36.28 *Great 2x2, good 3x3, TERRIBLE 4x4.*
2-3-4-5: 3:32.10 *Good 2x2, good 3x3, bad 4x4, good 5x5.*
2x2BLD: 17.06+ DNS DNS = 17.06 *Easy.*
6x6: (4:31.64) 4:10.02 (3:57.54) 4:27.64 4:02.34 = 4:13.33 *Anything that will qualify me for WC is good.*
3x3BLD: DNF (2:26.54, 1:02, 2 twisted corners) 1:50.00 (46) DNF (2:49.10, 58, scrambled) = 1:50.00 *Must do at Czech *


----------



## Jai (Jul 9, 2009)

*2x2:* 3.84, 5.06, 4.84, (2.91), (5.25) = *4.58*

*3x3:* 12.63, 12.52, (12.86), (12.16), 12.27 = *12.47*

*4x4:* 57.22, (1:05.19), 58.08, (55.58), 56.21 = *57.17*

*5x5:* 2:07.06, (2:01.81), (2:41.96), 2:10.27, 2:08.16 = *2:08.49*

*3x3OH:* 21.05, 20.78, (21.78), 19.50, (18.25) = *20.44*

*234 Relay:* 1:11.61

*Pyraminx:* 7.34, (7.80), (6.13), 7.59, 7.43 = *7.45*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 9, 2009)

Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *40 moves*
2x2x2: R F B L D B' L B L2
2x cross: F2 U F
3rd pair: U' B U2 B'
4th pair: L' U L U' L' U' L
OLL: B' R' F' R B R' F
PLL: R' U' B' F R2 B F' U' R2 U
Comment: Ugh. Three bad fewest moves weeks in a row. All three looked like promising scrambles, and all three came out bad. This was my safety solve - I found this in about 15 minutes. After this I found quite a few more promising starts, both with the regular scramble and the inverse scramble, but all of them ended badly. Very disappointing. Oh well, at least I'm nowhere near last place this week. 



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 3x3FMC: 49 moves or DNF *See solution in earlier post.*


It worked fine for me. I say it's 49 moves.
Maybe the others had trouble understanding your explanation, with the premoves and all? By the way, I checked the explanation out and it worked fine too.
Looks like a perfectly good solution, and especially good because it's more moves than mine.


----------



## Edmund (Jul 9, 2009)

I wanna do lots this week (this is lots for me)

Fewest Moves 
DNF
Comment: I was on something with a pretty good x-cross but I ran out of time trying to find a better last layer and wrote nothing down 

2x2
4.48
(3.42), 4.41, (7.36), 4.13, 4.89
Comment: Good.

OH
34.63
31.17, (37.87), 37.60, 35.12, (29.10)
Comment: Whatever

3x3
17.55
(18.59), 17.21, 18.13, (13.19), 17.32
Comment: whatever. all nonlucky. i never get skips 

2x2 bld
25.56
25.56, DNF, DNF
Comment: I dont know...

Square-1
not finished
DNF, 2:18.02, DNS, DNS, DNS
comment:

3x3 feet
DNF
5:46.84, DNF, DNS
Comment: ERRRRR!!!!! I accidently hit the power button with my feet half way through the second. The first solve was my first feet solve ever!

2-4 Relay 
4:22.46
Comment  Terrible. I have the worst 4x4 possible; gummy, pops alot (4 times during this solve and was pretty significant). I can't wait for my Mini C4Y 4x4


----------



## Carrot (Jul 9, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey
> 
> 
> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



Okay, tried it again and found out that I had forgot the last 5-6 moves in all my other tries of doing it  I confirm it's 49 moves


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 9, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey
> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *40 moves*
> 2x2x2: R F B L D B' L B L2
> 2x cross: F2 U F
> ...



It always is  Unless I really have a great solve like 2 weeks ago, you always beat me in fewest moves. I had found a better solution, but I really liked this one, and I think it's a great solve for beginners in FMC to watch and analyse, because it contains almost every trick the master FMC'ers use.


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 9, 2009)

*2x2*: (3.68), (5.81), 4.59, 4.19, 4.03 = *4.27*

 Another sub NR.
*
2x2 BLD*: 24.46+, DNF, DNF = *24.46*

Easy scramble. Didn't even really try the other two. Just looked to see if they were as easy.

*3x3:* 19.06, 15.90, 16.87, (14.71), (25.06) =* 17.28*

Pretty good, everything went wrong on the last solve


----------



## PeterV (Jul 9, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 9.10, (7.19), 10.33, (17.55), 7.44 = *8.96 avg.*
Comment: PB average, I think. 3 skips helped 

3x3x3: (34.11), 27.39, 26.80, 29.76, (23.95) = *27.98 avg.*
Comment: Good.

2-4 Relay: *3:32.72*
Comment: Good.

2-5 Relay: *9:53.36*
Comment: Normal.

Magic: (DNF), (1.51), 1.63, 1.62, 3.16 = *2.14 avg.*
Comment: Ouch...pretty bad solves.


----------



## andyaycw (Jul 9, 2009)

3x3x3:

25.32, (28.85), 24.99, (24.40), 27.99 = 26.10


----------



## stray (Jul 10, 2009)

FMC: U D' F' U' D2 B' R D R L2 F L2 R2 B' R' U' R B2 R' F' U B' U' F2 D' F' U' F D F' B U2 (32)

U D' F' U' D2 B' R D block 1x2x3 and another 1x2x2 (8)
R L2 F L2 R2 B' R' U' R B2 R' f2l minus 1 slot (19, too long to fix the 2 edge...)
F' U B' U' F* U' B U2 all but 3 corner (27)

*insert: [FD'F', U'] 3 move cancel (32)

find it in about 20 minutes, it's acceptable result to me, so I don't search other start.


----------



## stray (Jul 10, 2009)

stray said:


> FMC: U D' F' U' D2 B' R D R L2 F L2 R2 B' R' U' R B2 R' F' U B' U' F2 D' F' U' F D F' B U2 (32)
> 
> U D' F' U' D2 B' R D block 1x2x3 and another 1x2x2 (8)
> R L2 F L2 R2 B' R' U' R B2 R' f2l minus 1 slot (19, too long to fix the 2 edge...)
> ...



Can anyone tell me why space in my reply all disappear after submit everytime? :confused:


----------



## Faz (Jul 10, 2009)

Last weekly comp before I head off to NZ.

*2x2:* 4.56, (5.14), 3.62, (3.20), 3.56 = *3.91*
Yeah.
*3x3:* (9.78), 12.38, 11.44, (13.00), 9.95 = *11.26*
Kinda easy scrambles
*4x4:* 57.38, 58.56, 56.41, (58.94), (56.12) = *57.45*
Mmm ok
*5x5:* (1:45.39), (1:59.26), 1:45.83, 1:45.42, 1:45.56 = *1:45.60*
Breaking in my new v5, its very stiff.
*OH:* 26.78, (26.95), (21.24), 26.16, 23.58 = *25.51*
okies.


----------



## rwcinoto (Jul 10, 2009)

*2x2*: 10.19, (10.40), (7.37), 9.15, 8.58 = *9.31*
*3x3*: (19.80), (24.13), 23.20, 21.24, 24.01 = *22.82*
*4x4*: 1:52.49, (2:19.72), 1:36.58, 1:50.31, (1:29.72) = *1:46.46*
*6x6*: (6:12.55), 6:36.10, 7:27.91, 6:31.17, (DNS) = *6:51.73*
*3x3 OH*: (46.82), (31.78), 41.64, 41.50, 37.72 = *40.29*
*3x3 WF*: 49.51, (42.33), (54.17), 48.77, 47.65 = *48.64*
*Multi BLD*: 1/2 - *19:06.44*
*Clock*: 31.29, (22.76), 29.03, (43.84), 31.80 = *30.71*
*Pyraminx*: (11.83), 15.11, 13.52+, 14.63, (15.79) = *14.42*
*Square-1*: (1:13.52), 1:02.11, (37.14), 1:10.34, 42.28 = *58.24*


----------



## Edam (Jul 10, 2009)

3x3 
Average: 26.42
Individual Times:
1.	26.99	,26.66,25.60,(25.42),(28.40)	

there's a reason for these times being so slow. my regular cubes are packed away for travelling. So I did this with a blue type C. which, feels lovely but does slow my recognition by a few seconds. about 3 from the looks of things. oh well.


----------



## salshort (Jul 11, 2009)

Lol wow this is not my week!
3x3x3 MTS: 5:54.50 4:04.31 3:32.31 DNF 4:34.27
Av = 4:51.03
Pyraminx: 9.10 19.26 14.63 17.54 14.54
Av = 15.57
2x2x2 Blind: DNF DNF DNF
2x2x2: 15.64 16.12 13.83 11.52 6.56
Av = 13.66
3x3x3: 39.88 32.62 29.10 29.17 30.73
Av = 30.84
4x4x4:4:28.66 4:04.85	4:48.16 4:35.50 4:54.08
Av = 4:37.44
3x3x3 OH:1:04.38 1:30.66 1:10.75	1:03.69 1:08.58
Av = 1:07.91
2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay: 6:07.44
2x2x2-5x5x5 Relay: 10.33.88

Also this is my first time doing FMC so i have no idea whether this solve counts or not but here is my casual frederich solution:
3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. D' B2 R2 B2 D U B2 U F2 L2 F2 R B' U B' F2 D' F' D L U'
the scramble has yellow ontop.
Cross: z2 D' R' U' L2 D L2 y' 8 moves
F2L: R U' R' F U' F' U' R U2 R' U F' U F y2 R U' R' F' U2 F U L' U' L U F U' F' U' L' U L y' 34 moves
OLL: f R U R' U' f' y' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R 16 moves
PLL: U' y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' y' x' R U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 24 moves Since I did not know the G I broke it up into 2 algs
This is not a great solve, I am just wondering if it is legal, it is a 82 move solve and it does work.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 11, 2009)

*2x2:* 9.37 (10.69) 8.73 9.43 (8.26)=9.18 I'm out of practice.
*3x3:* 21.13 (24.69) 20.20 (18.15) 23.59=21.64 Meh.
*4x4:* 1:53.72 1:52.47 (1:59.85) 1:57.26 (1:41.43)=1:54.49 Sub-2!
*5x5:* 3:14.86 (3:27.91) 3:21.66 3:20.37 (2:56.49)=3:23.31 Uh...
*2-4 Relay:* 2:42.07 Why are all of my solves in relays awesome?
*2-5 Relay:* 5:31.84 Okay, really, good 2x2, x-cross and T Perm, good centers, normal. I would have set my PB in 3x3.
*Pyraminx:* 14.37 (11.25) 17.99 20.32 (25.33)=17.56 All over the board.

Need powerball... and sleep.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 11, 2009)

Mats B
*2x2:* 20.25 37.13 18.38 dnf 19.43 = *25.60* 
*3x3:* 49.86 44.59 55.97 58.90 54.59 = *53.47* 
*4x4:* 4:09.93 3:48.97 5:14.09 3:18.21 4:00.91 = *3:59.94* 
*5x5:* 10:01.31 9:58.90 10:40.33 9:25.02 8:59.70 = 9:48.41 
*2x2BLD*: 73.69 55.15 40.65 = 40.65 ok
*3x3BLD*: 2:37.41 dnf dnf = 2:37.41 ok
*4x4BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *dnf *
First two were very close. No one was fast.
*5x5BLD*: dnf 34:07 dnf = *34:07* ok
*Multi: 4/7 = 1 * time 58:23
Seems like seven is one cube to many 
One was two corners twisted, one was a corner 3-cycle off and one was bad.
*2-4Rel: 6:16.41* 
*2-5Rel: 13:07.91*

According to the smilies not much to be glad about


----------



## MistArts (Jul 11, 2009)

*2x2x2:* 6.54, (3.70), (9.13), 4.74, 5.77 = 5.68

*FMC:* U D' F' D2 U' B L2 U' L2 U B U B' U' R2 L F' L R' D' U' B2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 R L B' L R' (*32*)

1x2x3: U D' F' D2 U' (5)
Opposite 1x2x3: B L2 U' L2 U R' (11)
CMLL: R B U B' U' R' U (18-2)
EO: U' L R' F L R' D' . L R' B' L R' (28-3)
Insert at .: U' B2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 (33-1)

Cancellations: R' R at the beginning of CMLL cancels to nothing; R' U U' L R' at the beginning of EO cancels to R2 L; R2 L R' cancels to R L at the end of the insertion.

Comment: First time I've used Roux in FMC.


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 11, 2009)

*Ender9994:*

*2x2:* 7.84, 12.25, (19.47), (7.38), 7.55 ... 9.21 AVG

*3x3:* 33.66, (26.72), DNF, 28.25, 34.59 ... 31.50 AVG

Notes: #$#% 7 seconds above my average

*4x4:* 2:08.55, (1:56.53), 2:18.61, (2:24.33), 2:09.44 ... 2:12.20 AVG

*2 - 4 Relay:* ... 3:00.52 

*2 - 5 Relay:* ... 8:19.83


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 11, 2009)

3x3x3 FMC:


----------



## babyle (Jul 11, 2009)

3x3 BlD 3:17:04, 3:10:04, DNF. Is it just me or is that last scramble really hard for M2/ old pochmann method o.o


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 11, 2009)

Why exactly is it hard? It's a normal solve for me... If I hadn't screwed up the corners due to a wrong memo recall and then screwing up the Y-perm, it would have been a neat normal 2:30 for me...


----------



## LarsN (Jul 11, 2009)

Lars Nielsson:

*2x2: 9.28*
10.58 8.38 (10.67) (8.05) 8.88 Sub10 is always good for me, but I really should learn a new method. Coll algs suck on 2x2.
*3x3: 19.64*
19.57 20.74 (21.45) (17.93) 18.59
Pretty consistent considering I've recently changed from doing f2l with cross on left to cross on buttom.
*3x3OH: 52.09*
(52.73) 52.01 (44.51) 52.41 51.86  Very good without any practice. Amazingly consistent, the 44.51 was a PLL-skip.
3x3BLD:
*5x5: 2:09.22*
2:08.94 (2:28.50) 2:15.30 (2:01.83) 2:03.41  sub2 warm up solves and then this happen...

*5x5BLD: 30:54.46*
Yeah! My first successfull solve ever  I'm so happy...

*FMC:* F R B F' B2 R' L U2 R L2 U L F R D' F' R D R2 D2 R F D L' F2 L2 D' L' D' L D' L' B R F' R' B' F D F D' F' *(42)*

2x2x2: F R B F' . L' U L
2x2x3 and prepare 3rd f2l pair: F R D' F' R D R2 D2 R
3rd f2l pair: F D L' F2 L2
Finish corners: D' L' D' L D' L'
2-edges: B R F' R' B' F D F D' F'
Insert at . to finish edges: B2 R' L U2 R L' (last L' cancels out)


----------



## tsaoenator (Jul 11, 2009)

Andy Tsao
4x4x4: 56.08 O, (1:01.98 OP), (54.85 O), 59.17 P, 56.75 O = 57.33 bleh


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 14.47, 9.77, 9.34, 9.46, 11.80 = *10.34*
*3x3x3:* 25.05, 23.97, 39.27, 20.61, 26.75 = *25.26*
*4x4x4:* 1:53.30 (OP), 1:38.03 (P), 1:31.50, 1:44.58 (O), 1:48.25 (OP) = *1:43.62*
*5x5x5:* 2:45.93, 2:38.56, 2:28.33, 2:44.08, 2:38.91 = *2:40.52*
*6x6x6:* DNF (53:01.01, 21:29), 5:39.36 (P), 6:03.55 (O), 5:14.69, 5:12.03 (O) = *5:39.20*
Comment: BLD was off by 3 obliques and 4 inner wings, due to mismemorization. But the cool part about this solve was that I had a bad pop, where one of the inner pieces came out. I was able to find all the pieces, and then I tried to force the inner piece back in, but I eventually gave up and had to pull the other matching inner piece out in order to fix it. But I finally got it, and without messing up the solve! This was my first bad pop on a 6x6x6 BLD ever. Great fun. 
*7x7x7:* 8:21.89, 8:37.10, 7:45.24, 7:52.26, DNF (53:12.10, 22:30) = *8:17.08*
Comment: The BLD attempt was very fast - almost as fast as my 6x6x6 one!  But unfortunately, it appears I messed up undoing a setup move - all the edges around one face were wrong and the corners were off by a 90 degree turn. There were a bunch of pieces wrong - I was so disappointed I didn't feel like counting them. Maybe I'll add that info later when I'm not so upset about it and I can bring myself to count them. 
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, 42.31, 24.91 = *24.91*
Comment: Two 8-movers and a 9-mover on the last solve – really easy!
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:02.06, 2:32.38, 7:21.77 = *2:02.06*
Comment: Nooo – trying-to-speedcube beat me this week!  (But seriously, congratulations on a great solve, Maarten!) On the last solve I almost completely forgot the edges, but I started going through all the possible combinations and finally figured it out. I was proud of this one – it’s probably my slowest successful solve in the past year.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 10:40.92 (5:26), 10:17.37 (6:04), DNF (8:03.78, 4:00) = *10:17.37*
Comment: Aww, the third one was such a good time, but it had two centers wrong. I memorized the wrong piece.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (19:00.72, 9:34), 18:08.37 (10:07), DNF (17:16.04, 8:34) = *18:08.37*
Comment: First one was off by 3 wings due to memorizing the wrong piece; third one was off by 3 centrals and 2 X centers. I’ve been having big problems with memorizing the wrong pieces this week..
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *6/6 = 6 points, 31:37.34* (19:07)
Comment: This one was really nice. Only one extra time through to double-check my memory, and then no significant memory delays throughout! The biggest delay was that cube 5 was rough to solve; I had trouble remembering one of the BH corner algorithms (which rarely ever happens to me these days). I want to get sub-30 with 6.
*3x3x3 OH:* 57.94, 44.36, 50.94, 50.96, 48.15 = *50.02*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:42.31, 1:46.94, 1:51.38, 1:53.30, 2:18.50 = *2:01.06*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:41.90, 1:27.50, 1:32.34, 1:42.30, 1:29.13 = *1:34.46*
*2-4 relay:* *2:24.33* (P)
*2-5 relay:* *5:08.97*
*Magic:* 1.93, 1.84, 3.00, 1.77, 1.77 = *1.85*
*Master Magic:* 3.86, 3.84, 5.00, 4.13, 4.03 = *4.01*
*Clock:* 23.56, DNF, 19.03, 25.84, 20.22 = *23.21*
Comment: After the DNF, I checked the others carefully before stopping the timer.
*MegaMinx:* 2:52.15, 3:16.40, 2:54.37, 3:14.67, 2:46.34 = *3:00.40*
*Pyraminx:* 28.43, 17.27, 19.11, 22.11, 20.58 = *20.60*
*Square-1:* 1:02.30, 59.15 (P), 47.19, 55.33, 1:13.52 (P) = *58.93*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *40 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tyler Albright:
*2x2x2*: [(_9.31_), 8.69, 8.84, (_7.00_), 8.94] = *8.82 avg*
*Pyraminx*: [(_41.30_), 15.08, (_14.52_), 25.55, 16.36]= *19.00 avg*
*5x5x5*: [3:28.61, (_2:38.43_), (_3:53.30_), 2:59.13, 2:47.08] = *3:04.94*
Comment: I did these 5x5 solves after having a few 24oz beers. Usually I'm sub-3.
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *2:10.83*


----------



## Hays (Jul 13, 2009)

3x3: (12.14) 15.34 14.09 13.15 (20.87) - 14.19
Magic: 1.09 1.13 1.11 (1.06) (5.94) - 1.11
Master Magic: 5.3 (4.33) (7.59) 4.93 4.46 - 4.9


----------



## blah (Jul 13, 2009)

*3x3x3 Fewest moves*: DNF


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 13, 2009)

*2x2:* 8.27, (6.94), (9.48), 8.96, 8.55 = 8.59
*3x3:* 23.48, (19.58), 21.30, 20.06, (28.01) = 21.62
*FMC:* 40
X-Cross: x2 U' B' U2 R2 B L' U' R (8->8) 
2x2x3: D' F' D F (4->12)
F2L + EO - 1 slot:L' D2 L D' B' U B (7->19) 
Last slot + EP: x2 y R U' R U' R' (5-> 24)
Corner Commutator: x2 y2 D' L U' L' D L' U L (8 -> 32)
Commutator Finish: D R U' R' D' R U R' (8 -> 40)
*4x4: * 
*5x5: * 4:32.73, 3:56.27, 3:57.24, (4:35.54), 3:50.17 = 4:08.75


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 13, 2009)

I so mad that I didn't get to do last weeks 

2x2 - 4.94 - good. FL+CLL and ortega solves 
(3.56), 4.65, (7.14), 4.98, 5.18

3x3 - 15.12 - new stickers= better recognition=better times 
16.11, (13.09), 15.17, (17.32), 14.07

4x4- 1:08.79 - cool  M-slice E-slice combo edges 
(1:03.51), 1:05.15, 1:12.09, (1:17.18), 1:09.14

5x5 - 2:23.75 - My Edges suck on 5x5 
(2:13.59), 2:34.11, 2:20.43, 2:16.71, (2:38.14)

6x6 - 5:48.38 - need better centers
(5:19.25), 5:38.15, (6:01.43), 5:49.14, 5:57.85

7x7 - 7:38.71 - w00t I suck 
7:45.41, (7:09.14), (8:01.31), 7:33.54, 7:37.19

magic - 0.95 - magic is magic
0.91, (0.89), (1.57), 0.95, 0.98

mastermagic - 3.72 - kewl
(3.46), (4.14), 3.57, 3.77, 3.81

pyraminx - 15.75
17.17, (13.54), 15.19, (18.51), 14.88

megaminx - 4:28.92
(4:13.51), 4:31.09, 4:33.59, 4:22.07, (4:39.01)

2-4 - 1:34.15

2-5 - 3:55.72

MTS - 1:54.67
(1:43.14), (2:09.51),2:01.77, 1:53.15, 1:49.10


----------



## pjk (Jul 13, 2009)

Patrick Kelly
*3x3:* (13.82) 15.28 (17.65) 14.86 14.61 => Avg: 14.92
*4x4*: 1:02.33 (1:09.39) 1:06.51 (59.72) 1:08.88 => Avg: 1:05.91
*5x5:* 2:06.85 (1:50.20) 1:57.58 2:04.22 (2:11.11) => Avg: 2:02.88
*Sq-1*: (45.32) 36.67 (34.78) 45.35 44.19 => Avg: 42.07
*3x3 OH*: 34.38 34.28 32.18 (39.88) (32.16) => Avg: 33.61
*Clock:* (30.44), 25.74, (21.54), 21.73, 28.86 => Avg: 25.44


----------



## Jude (Jul 14, 2009)

3x3x3: 18.69, 18.81, (15.75), (19.20), 18.80 = *18.77* --> Nice

3x3x3 BLD: 2:16.49, DNS, DNS = *2:16.49* --> 1st one was so nice I didn't bother starting other 2. This is literally my first BLD attempt since UK Masters... Why was my best time there only 2:50!?! (and it was a DNF!) 

4x4x4: (1:33.39 (P)), 1:36.44, (DNF), 1:43.75 (OP), 1:41.48 (P) = *1:40.56* --> lol sup 1:40... DNF had SUCH lucky centres (they were about 10 seconds), but while dedge pairing I got excited because it was gonna be a 40 second reduction and somehow scrambled all the E slice centres..

More will come later!


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jul 14, 2009)

*Fewest Moves: 41*
Solution: D L U B2 R' B' R B F2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 L F L F L F D F' L2 F U D' L2 D U' F L2 D' F U' F D2 F' U F D2 F2
Comment: I didn't have time to look for insertions on this. Duh, I could have just used an inverse A-Perm at the end to get an additional cancellation. That would have made it 40 moves.
Explanation:
2x2x2: D L U B2 R' B' R B
2x2x3: F2 L2 U' L2 U2
F2L minus 1 slot: F2 L F L2
2x2x1 on LL: L' F L F D F' D'
Edge 3-cycle: D (L2 F U D' L2 D U' F L2) D'
Corner 3-cycle: F U' F D2 F' U F D2 F2


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 15, 2009)

*I hope this is okay, I did all 2x2 scrambles turned off computer, turn on later, then went to get the times they were gone! I didn't copy my times to a .txt file as I usually do.
So I did my 2x2 over. Is this okay? Please let me know! I remember getting around maybe say 25 average the first time* 
*2x2*
20.58, 9.64, 17.02 ,15.80, 9.36 = *14.15*
9.64 a PLL skip

*3x3*
53.09, 56.31, 52.12, 55.62, 51.70 = *53.61*

*3x3 OH*
2:47.95, 3:08.30, 2:37.76, 2:30.05, 3:13.00 = *2:51.34*

*Pyraminx*
33.64, 17.11, 17.03, 17.58, 23.30 = 19.33


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 15, 2009)

*2x2x2 :* 6.41, 7.80, (6.33)	, 10.72, (10.77) = *8.31*

*3x3x3 :* (31.88)	, (24.30), 27.77, 30.71, 28.33 = *28.94*

*4x4x4 :* 2:14.50, 2:33.16, 2:05.72, (2:35.47), (1:56.69) = *2:17.79*

*5x5x5 :* 4:23.02, (4:21.66), 5:02.40, (5:13.02), 4:28.31 = *4:37.91*


----------



## Kian (Jul 15, 2009)

Kian Barry

*2x2x2- *6.38, (4.99), (8.00), 7.42, 7.25 *Average- 7.02*
*3x3x3-* (18.06), (15.52), 16.53, 15.58, 17.08 *Average- 16.40*
*4x4x4- *(1:08.64), (1:25.03), 1:15.74, 1:12.03, 1:14.05 *Average- 1:13.94*
*5x5x5-* (1:59.71), 2:04.25, 2:02.91, 2:13.69, (2:14.64) *Average 2:06.95*
*6x6x6-* (6:21.29), 5:45.63, (5:32.85), 5:48.75, 6:03.55 *Average- 5:52.64* 
*7x7x7-* (9:05.83), 8:35.50, 7:22.74, 8:55.51, (7:17.72) *Average- 8:17.92*
*2x2x2 BLD-* 30.93, DNF, DNF *Best-30.93*
*3x3x3 BLD-* DNF,4:28.91, DNF *Best- 4:28.91*
*MultiBLD- 2/3 23:56.87 1 point.*
*3x3x3 OH-* 42.44,(38.16), 53.61, (55.03), 43.46 *Average- 46.50*
*3x3x3 WF-* 3:54.31, 4:03.42, (4:14.56), (3:01.40), 3:12.62*Average- 3:43.45*
*MTS-* 1:43.49, (1:19.69), (2:31.45), 1:49.82, 1:43.85 *Average- 1:45.72*
*2-4 Relay- 1:40.82*
*2-5 Relay- 4:14.30*
*Magic-* (2.89), 2.45, 2.55, (2.41), 2.58 *Average-2.53*
*Megaminx- *(5:43.91), 5:21.95, 4:37.65, 4:32.28, 4:03.44 *Average-4:50.63*
*Square-1:* 52.94, (1:02.98), (42.20), 51.34, 50.55 *Average- 51.61*

Now I just need a clock, pyraminx, master magic and learn big cubes blind and I can compete in everything!


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 16, 2009)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
5x5x5_bld: 13:49.05 DNS DNS
comment: brand new black V5 ftw. I've been practicing my memory methods extensively for the past week, but this is my first solve in maybe 2 weeks. I'm trying to go light on the solves but heavy on the training for Big Cubes Summer 2009.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 16, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> --------------
> 5x5x5_bld: 13:49.05 DNS DNS
> comment: brand new black V5 ftw. I've been practicing my memory methods extensively for the past week, but this is my first solve in maybe 2 weeks. I'm trying to go light on the solves but heavy on the training for Big Cubes Summer 2009.



Wow - nice, Chris. I guess it's pretty likely you'll put that WR out of my reach before Nationals.  Good luck!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 16, 2009)

*clock:* 8.50, 7.75, 7.66, 8.81, 7.91 = *8.05*
I'm going to start practicing again here pretty soon. I want to take back the UWR by Nats.
*sq1:* 21.27, 31.08, 20.16, 18.65, 22.68 = *21.37*


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 16, 2009)

Done during UK Open. I didn't do anything else 

Arnaud: 
222 = 8.36 5.55 10.36 6.06 8.28
333 = 23.83 30.52 21.96 23.66 23.93

Charlie:
222 = 11.19 5.80 8.44 5.81 9.66
333 = 23.27 23.65 26.02 21.66 23.66

Adam:
333 = 30.30 25.45 19.93 18.53 25.40


----------



## Kian (Jul 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Hardwick
> ...



No 5x5 BLD at Indiana for you? That is the day before Big Cubes...


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 16, 2009)

Mike, good luck to you as well sir! Remember, there is still the possibility of DNF (which I am admittedly trying to avoid, but still). Also, remember that Ville will soon render our friendly competition a moot point ;-)

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 16, 2009)

Kian said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > cmhardw said:
> ...



I'm the only one who really wants to do it, and I *am* supposed to be running a competition at the time, so I don't think we'll be doing it. 

I'll get my chance at Nationals. But the problem is that Chris will probably have the WR down to 13 minutes by then, and there's no hope of me managing 13 minutes. And I'm just teasing anyway - it is silly to think of me having a WR, when Chris is so much better than me. (And as Chris points out, Ville is so much better than both of us.) It's just fun dreaming now, since the WR is so far out of touch with current capabilities right now. Of all the events, 5x5x5 BLD seems like the easiest WR to get currently.

Anyway, Chris, good luck to you. Maybe you can at least make it a little tough on Ville (like you did with 4x4x4 earlier this year).


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm the only one who really wants to do it, and I *am* supposed to be running a competition at the time, so I don't think we'll be doing it.



Oh come now, I'm sure _somebody_ can supervise things during the 30-40 minutes you do your solves. In my opinion, the competitors owe it to you since you did them the favor of running the rest of the comp.


----------



## Kian (Jul 16, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the only one who really wants to do it, and I *am* supposed to be running a competition at the time, so I don't think we'll be doing it.
> ...



+1 Surely Jim could help you out with that. You deserve a chance. And even getting a WR for just one day would be great!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 16, 2009)

Kian said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Okay, you've called me out. So the real problem is that I'm planning to do some other events instead. I was going to do 4x4x4 BLD so Shaden would have someone to compete against. And there are a couple of people who would like to do multiBLD, so I thought I would do that too, since it wouldn't be too hard to have a chance at the NAR. If I have a good day, it's realistically possible for me to get that. On the other hand, the 5x5x5 BLD WR requires hitting a near-PB solve for me and is therefore really really unlikely. So since 2 chances at 5x5x5 BLD take more time than a single shot at multi, I thought I'd do the multi instead. And I think doing the 5x5x5 BLD on top of the other things is too long to be away from the competition.

I already had my chance at Ohio, where I DNFed twice and was a couple of minutes too slow anyway. And if Chris doesn't put it out of sight for me next weekend, I'll still get another chance at US Nationals. (But Mondo could easily be the one to walk away with the WR there!)


----------



## Gurplex (Jul 16, 2009)

*7x7x7* 
4:57.14
5:02.30
5:05.73
4:59.48
4:49.91
average = 4:59.64

*2345*
3:31.23

I am really bad at 2x2 because all i have is the octave I won with the Toronto stickers COLL is confusing
lol barely sub-5.
My new 7x7 should be here in a day or two...


----------



## Gurplex (Jul 16, 2009)

fail. 
i did last weeks


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 17, 2009)

Gurplex said:


> fail.
> i did last weeks



I'll download the results now so you are in for last week too .


----------



## Gurplex (Jul 17, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Gurplex said:
> 
> 
> > fail.
> ...



Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 17, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Done during UK Open. I didn't do anything else
> 
> Arnaud:
> 222 = 8.36 5.55 10.36 6.06 8.28
> ...



A bit of confusion here . Arnaud and Charlie are ok, but if Adam is Adam Wills = Edam
he has already posted results for 3x3 (and they are not identical). #29


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 17, 2009)

liljthedude said:


> I hope this is okay, I did all 2x2 scrambles turned off computer, turn on later, then went to get the times they were gone! I didn't copy my times to a .txt file as I usually do.
> So I did my 2x2 over. Is this okay? Please let me know! I remember getting around maybe say 25 average the first time
> *2x2*
> 20.58, 9.64, 17.02 ,15.80, 9.36 = *14.15*
> 9.64 a PLL skip



No, redoing solves is not ok, it is obviously easier the second time. As you can see from your times. So I'll go at your guess and adds 10 seconds for each solve, pretty
arbitrary, but it makes you get about your estimated 25 seconds. 

(You still beat me! .)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 17, 2009)

salshort said:


> 3x3x3 Fewest Moves
> 1. D' B2 R2 B2 D U B2 U F2 L2 F2 R B' U B' F2 D' F' D L U'
> the scramble has yellow ontop.
> Cross: z2 D' R' U' L2 D L2 y' 8 moves
> ...



It counts, but it is easier for me if you add the number 82 on the line with "3x3x3 Fewest Moves".

And some may think that it is not really a FMC solve but an ordinary speed solve where you just noted the moves.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 17, 2009)

*Result week 28*

*2x2x2*(26)

 3.91 fazrulz
 3.96 trying-to-speedcube...
 4.27 Yalow
 4.48 Edmund
 4.58 Jai
 4.94 waffle = ijm
 5.07 MTGjumper
 5.68 MistArts
 6.13 Yes, We Can!
 7.02 Kian
 7.74 rickcube
 8.18 Ian
 8.31 cookingfat
 8.59 Lord Voldemort
 8.82 Slowpoke22
 8.96 PeterV
 9.18 JTW2007
 9.21 ender9994
 9.28 LarsN
 9.31 rwcinoto
 10.26 John Lee
 10.34 Mike Hughey
 13.59 msemtd
 13.66 salshort
 24.15 liljthedude
 25.60 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(32)

 11.26 fazrulz
 12.32 MTGjumper
 12.47 Jai
 13.12 Sa967St
 14.19 Hays
 14.92 pjk
 15.12 waffle = ijm
 16.40 Kian
 16.71 rickcube
 16.77 trying-to-speedcube...
 17.28 Yalow
 17.55 Edmund
 18.75 Yes, We Can!
 18.77 Jude
 19.05 John Lee
 19.63 LarsN
 20.07 Odder
 21.47 Ian
 21.61 Lord Voldemort
 21.64 JTW2007
 22.82 rwcinoto
 25.26 Mike Hughey
 26.10 andyaycw
 26.42 Edam
 27.98 PeterV
 28.94 cookingfat
 30.84 salshort
 32.17 ender9994
 36.36 Nuceria
 46.04 msemtd
 53.47 MatsBergsten
 53.61 liljthedude
*4x4x4*(21)

 57.17 Jai
 57.33 tsaoenator
 57.45 fazrulz
 1:01.76 MTGjumper
 1:04.55 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:05.91 pjk
 1:06.07 Sa967St
 1:08.79 waffle = ijm
 1:13.94 Kian
 1:22.88 John Lee
 1:31.33 rickcube
 1:34.76 Ian
 1:40.56 Jude
 1:43.62 Mike Hughey
 1:46.46 rwcinoto
 1:54.48 JTW2007
 2:12.20 ender9994
 2:17.79 cookingfat
 3:54.81 msemtd
 3:59.94 MatsBergsten
 4:37.44 salshort
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:45.60 fazrulz
 1:52.94 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:59.56 MTGjumper
 2:02.88 pjk
 2:06.95 Kian
 2:07.75 Sa967St
 2:08.50 Jai
 2:09.22 LarsN
 2:23.75 waffle = ijm
 2:28.76 John Lee
 2:40.52 Mike Hughey
 2:53.40 rickcube
 3:04.94 Slowpoke22
 3:18.96 JTW2007
 4:08.75 Lord Voldemort
 4:37.91 cookingfat
 5:23.98 msemtd
 9:48.41 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(7)

 4:13.33 trying-to-speedcube...
 5:02.97 John Lee
 5:39.20 Mike Hughey
 5:48.38 waffle = ijm
 5:52.64 Kian
 6:51.73 rwcinoto
11:24.63 msemtd
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:59.64 Gurplex
 6:45.21 John Lee
 7:38.71 waffle = ijm
 8:17.08 Mike Hughey
 8:17.92 Kian
*3x3 one handed*(14)

 20.44 Jai
 25.51 fazrulz
 31.30 Sa967St
 33.61 pjk
 34.63 Edmund
 40.29 rwcinoto
 44.85 Ian
 46.50 Kian
 50.02 Mike Hughey
 52.09 LarsN
 1:07.90 salshort
 1:20.73 ThatGuy
 1:22.96 John Lee
 2:51.34 liljthedude
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 48.64 rwcinoto
 2:01.06 Mike Hughey
 3:43.45 Kian
 DNF Edmund
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(8)

 17.06 trying-to-speedcube...
 24.46 Yalow
 24.91 Mike Hughey
 25.56 Edmund
 30.93 Kian
 40.65 MatsBergsten
 2:50.41 John Lee
 DNF salshort
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 1:50.00 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:02.06 Mike Hughey
 2:07.19 Sa967St
 2:16.49 Jude
 2:37.41 MatsBergsten
 3:10.04 babyle
 4:28.91 Kian
 DNF John Lee
 DNF Ian
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)

10:17.37 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

13:49.05 cmhardw
18:08.37 Mike Hughey
30:54.46 LarsN
34:07.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

6/6 Mike Hughey
2/3 Kian
4/7 MatsBergsten
1/2 rwcinoto
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:34.46 Mike Hughey
 1:45.72 Kian
 1:52.31 waffle = ijm
 4:51.03 salshort
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 1:11.61 Jai
 1:32.14 Sa967St
 1:34.15 waffle = ijm
 1:36.28 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:40.82 Kian
 1:57.30 rickcube
 2:09.77 John Lee
 2:10.83 Slowpoke22
 2:16.32 Ian
 2:24.33 Mike Hughey
 2:42.07 JTW2007
 3:00.52 ender9994
 3:32.72 PeterV
 4:22.46 Edmund
 6:07.44 salshort
 6:16.41 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 3:31.23 Gurplex
 3:32.10 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:39.45 Sa967St
 3:55.72 waffle = ijm
 4:14.30 Kian
 4:31.31 John Lee
 4:43.79 rickcube
 5:08.97 Mike Hughey
 5:31.84 JTW2007
 8:19.83 ender9994
 9:53.36 PeterV
10:33.88 salshort
13:07.91 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(8)

 0.95 waffle = ijm
 1.11 Hays
 1.85 rickcube
 1.85 Mike Hughey
 2.14 PeterV
 2.24 trying-to-speedcube...
 2.53 Kian
 4.26 msemtd
*Master Magic*(3)

 3.72 waffle = ijm
 4.01 Mike Hughey
 4.90 Hays
*Clock*(5)

 8.05 Vault312
 23.21 Mike Hughey
 25.44 pjk
 30.71 rwcinoto
 33.60 trying-to-speedcube...
*Pyraminx*(13)

 5.65 Odder
 7.45 Jai
 8.45 rickcube
 10.53 trying-to-speedcube...
 11.13 John Lee
 14.42 rwcinoto
 15.57 salshort
 15.75 waffle = ijm
 17.56 JTW2007
 19.00 Slowpoke22
 19.33 liljthedude
 20.60 Mike Hughey
 21.02 msemtd
*Megaminx*(5)

 1:41.97 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:00.40 Mike Hughey
 4:28.92 waffle = ijm
 4:34.63 John Lee
 4:50.63 Kian
*Square-1*(10)

 17.91 MTGjumper
 21.37 Vault312
 39.68 Sa967St
 42.06 pjk
 42.21 trying-to-speedcube...
 51.61 Kian
 58.24 rwcinoto
 58.93 Mike Hughey
 1:29.59 John Lee
 DNF Edmund
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

32 MistArts
32 stray
38 rickcube
40 Lord Voldemort
40 Mike Hughey
41 cuBerBruce
42 LarsN
45 Odder
49 trying-to-speedcube...
57 Ian
82 salshort
DNF  blah
DNF  Edmund

*Contest results*

226 Mike Hughey
217 trying-to-speedcube...
190 Kian
168 waffle = ijm
149 Jai
145 John Lee
140 Sa967St
136 rickcube
126 fazrulz
113 MTGjumper
101 pjk
98 Edmund
91 Ian
90 rwcinoto
83 LarsN
71 JTW2007
68 MatsBergsten
67 salshort
61 Yalow
61 Lord Voldemort
50 Odder
46 Jude
44 MistArts
43 Yes, We Can!
42 ender9994
42 Slowpoke22
42 cookingfat
41 PeterV
41 Hays
38 msemtd
28 Gurplex
24 tsaoenator
23 stray
20 Vault312
18 cuBerBruce
18 liljthedude
13 andyaycw
13 cmhardw
12 Edam
12 blah
9 babyle
7 ThatGuy
7 Nuceria


----------



## Nuceria (Jul 17, 2009)

3x3x3 : 36.20
36.38, (31.96), 37.92, (39.93), 34.79

EDIT: just missed it


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 17, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Last weekly comp before I head off to NZ.



Is it your first real competition?
Very much good luck there, then!!


----------



## Ian (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow, New PB. Sub 1:35 average on 4x4. I'm not put the averages in so I'm kinda surprised with that


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 17, 2009)

And I would say hard to be among the last with 40 seconds in 2BLD ,
and last of four with 34 minutes in 5BLD


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 17, 2009)

Nuceria said:


> 3x3x3 : 36.20
> 36.38, (31.96), 37.92, (39.93), 34.79
> 
> EDIT: just missed it



No, now I added you too .
And now you can immediately do the solves for week 29 too.


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 17, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> *2x2x2*(26)
> 
> 24.15 liljthedude
> 25.60 MatsBergsten
> ...


WOW, that's crazy.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 17, 2009)

liljthedude said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > *2x2x2*(26)
> ...



As the forum environment renumbers the lists in your quote it gets a little funny 
As if we won one each of those events  (not that I mind).


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 17, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> liljthedude said:
> 
> 
> > MatsBergsten said:
> ...



Me too!


----------



## Faz (Jul 17, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Last weekly comp before I head off to NZ.
> ...



Thankyou! I hope I don't get too nervous 

It's tomorrow!! Can't wait!! I met Dene this evening.


----------



## Edmund (Jul 18, 2009)

Good Luck Faz


----------



## Faz (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah, I did well.


----------



## Edmund (Jul 19, 2009)

Thats good. Was it hella fun?


----------



## Faz (Jul 19, 2009)

A hella fun it was. Thanks to josh, dene, and the sponsors. Videos to come in 24 hours.


----------

